# Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.



## Juletrae (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle Küstenfliegenfischer,

wollte mal fragen was für ein Setup (Vorfach/Vorfachlänge/Fliege) ihr auf Hornhecht fischt.
Stellt auch ein paar Bilder von euren fängigen Hornfisch-Fliegen rein, wenn ihr Lust habt.

Gruß Juletrae|wavey:


----------



## funster (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Mefogerödel ,deinen Namensvetter antüdeln und gut.

Gruß funster


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Mefogerödel ,deinen Namensvetter antüdeln und gut.
> 
> Gruß funster



Sorry,aber was heißt " Mefogerödel ",etwas genauer wäre nicht schlecht.
Gerade die,welche es zum ersten mal dies Jahr probieren möchten,wäre
bestimmt damit geholfen.

Der  STF   #h


----------



## vaddy (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

moinsen!

vor ein paar wochen wurde darüber schon gefachsimpelt...

also hier nachgucken:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75301

gerät ist wurscht. ab 6er rute aufwärts, schwimmschnur, intermediate polyleader, 22er bis 25er vorfachspitze und los geht's.

fliegen guckst du im oben genannten thread.


----------



## funster (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,aber was heißt " Mefogerödel ",etwas genauer wäre nicht schlecht.
> Gerade die,welche es zum ersten mal dies Jahr probieren möchten,wäre
> bestimmt damit geholfen.
> 
> Der STF #h


 
Moin Seeteufelfreund,
ich meinte mit "Mefogerödel" die Ausrüstung, mit der man auch Meerforellen den Garaus macht. Zu leichtes Geschirr wird schnell stressig wenn mal eine gute Mefo zuschnappt. Fliegen würde ich eher auffälige Muster nehmen, so die Richtung Juletrae und schön scharfe Haken !

Gruß funster


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Habe neulich auf Hornfisch geangelt. Es waren einige da in Staberdorf und ich habe sie auch direkt angeworfen als sie quasi direkt vor mir räuberten. Ich hatte allerdings nur einen einzigen kurzen Biß auf eine hellgrüne Garnelenfliege. Auf Blinker dagegen ging es schlag auf Schlag mit den Bissen, konnte aber nicht einen einzigen verhaften. Vielleicht beißen die an der Oberfläche plätschernden Rudel nicht weil sie gerade laichen? #c Mit dem Blinker hat man einen größeren Aktionsradius und erreicht dann auch die Fische welche auf Nahrungssuche unterwegs sind.|kopfkrat Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 
Gefischt hatte ich von 19.00- etwa 21.00 Uhr und da wurde es schon langsam dämmerich. ich hatte ein sehr langes Tippet von fast 4m 25er 
Mono. Also sie können es eigendlich nicht gesehen haben|kopfkrat |bla: Die gleiche Schnur habe ich auch beim Blinkern benutzt;+

Hier ist die Fliege auf die ich den Biss hatte


----------



## Juletrae (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

@Bondex

Kannst du mir verraten welches Material für den Körper der Fliege benutzt hast?


----------



## Tobsn (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

@ Juletrae

Am besten nimmst Du eine 5er Rute, damit es auch ein wenig Spaß macht. Schwimmschnur, gezogenes Vorfach 25er Tippet, am besten mit Pitzenhuberring, da das Tippet wegen der kleinen Zähne sehr schnell aufrauht.

Die IMHO beste Hornhechtfliege ist eine Glitzertangläufer:

Haken:12er Mustad Shrimphaken
Körper: "Gliss n Dub" Dubbing in braun, Körper voluminös dubben
Rückenpanzer: Braunes Foam
Rippung: Gold oder Kupferdraht

Das Ding schwimmt genau unter der Oberfläche und geht im Vergleich mit allem anderen (Streamer Jultrae etc.) deutlich am besten. 
Tip: Widerkaken andrücken, sonst kriegst Du die Biesterso schlecht los und verzogerter Anhieb. Hab sogal letztes WE damit in Deaddrift gefangen...

T


----------



## Tisie (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hi Tobsn,



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juletrae
> 
> Am besten nimmst Du eine 5er Rute, damit es auch ein wenig Spaß macht. Schwimmschnur, gezogenes Vorfach 25er Tippet, am besten mit Pitzenhuberring, da das Tippet wegen der kleinen Zähne sehr schnell aufrauht.
> 
> ...


klingt gut ... hast Du mal ein Foto von der Fliege? Wie dick bzw. dünn muß der Foam sein, damit die Fliege unter der Oberfläche hängt (und nicht schwimmt oder absinkt). Eher dunkles oder helles braun?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Ein Foto hab ich leider nicht, ist aber echt nicht schwer.

Für den Rücken nimm mal folgendes in 2mm:
http://www.aura-shop.de/seite714.htm

Was die Farbe angeht, hauptsache braun, ob hell oder Dunkel ist IMHO egal. Die muss auch nicht ganz schwimmen sondern eher so 10-20cm unter der Oberfläche rumdümpeln dann passt das schon...

T


----------



## Stingray (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Foto hab ich leider nicht, ist aber echt nicht schwer.http://


 
Mach doch die Tage mal eins. Und stelle es hier rein. Dann kann man sich ein besseres Bild machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Juletrae (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Super, hier kommt der Thread ja doch noch in schwung!#6 

Klärt mich bitte auf was: "IMHO" heißt. Kann mir echt keinen reim drauf machen!

Den Glitzertangläufer werd ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwo noch n Foto auftreiben und dann hier rein stellen.


----------



## Tisie (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hi Tobsn,

genau dieses Foam-Zeugs habe ich auch, ich glaube sogar in braun - coole Sache! Und ein schmaler Streifen über den Rücken reicht aus, um das Hakengewicht auszugleichen? Ich habe bisher aus Schaumstoff nur dicke Käfer und Popper gebunden und zwar ausschließlich mit reichlich Materialeinsatz ... die schwimmen wie Korken und sind absolut nicht unterzukriegen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

IMHO: In my humble opinion > Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach

Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imho#I

So in etwa sieht das aus, nur ohne Grannen Vorne und Hinten und mit Glitzerkram und Foam Rücken etc.:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

@ Tobsn

Hi,bis zu welcher Größe bindest Du die ????

Gruß Martin


Der   STF|wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Btw., das ist der Haken, den ich verwende Mustad Shrimp and Caddis Pupae Hook 80250BR #12:


----------



## Juletrae (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Wieder wat gelernt!

Hab leider nur Pinkes ´Gliss n Dub´. Dann werd ich mir wohl die Mühe machen müssen die Glitzerfäden rauszusammeln und mit braunem Dubbing zu mixen.|uhoh: 

Die Haken benutz ich auch, die sind echt super. Gibts bei Traun River Products.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Btw., das ist der Haken, den ich verwende Mustad Shrimp and Caddis Pupae Hook 80250BR #12:



Jo,vielen Dank für deine  Mühe .

Der   STF |wavey:


----------



## Stingray (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO: In my humble opinion > Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach
> 
> Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imho#I
> 
> So in etwa sieht das aus, nur ohne Grannen Vorne und Hinten und mit Glitzerkram und Foam Rücken etc.:


 
Danke #6 . Jetzt habe ich einen Anhaltspunkt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Juletrae (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Habs am wochende mal probiert. Mit mäßigem erfolg. Ich stand mitten im Fisch, hatte auch einige Bisse aber haken konnte ich nur 2 und die auch noch ziemlich knapp.
Deshalb meine Frage, wie _lange_ wartet ihr mit dem Anhieb, damit der Fisch sitzt?
Erfolgreiches Muster war übrigens das hier:


----------



## FISH-DUDE (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

ich bin mal so frei ...

hier nen foto von tobsn ihm seine fliege:


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Juletrae
Also ich habe synthetik Dubbing für meinen Körper genommen. Also Kunstfaserfell in neongrün blau und etwas gelb. Das ganze im Mixer gequrilr und ganz locker gedubbt. Anschließend mit Klettband ausgebürstet.


----------



## vaddy (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Bin gerade aus DK zurück und mußte die Fliegenstrategie auf Hornis etwas umstellen.
Die besten Fliegen waren:

ne kleine (wichtig) Polar Magnus (morgens) 

aber

ein schwarzer Wooly Bugger brachte die meisten Hornis an die Fliege (abends, allerdings schon weit vor dem dunkel werden)

Die meisten habe ich zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr abends auf Wolly Bugger gefangen.
Führungsweise: diesmal gab es mehr Bisse bei langsamer Führungsweise...


----------



## Tisie (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hi,



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade aus DK zurück ...


und, hast Du noch die ein oder andere MeeFo erwischt?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade aus DK zurück und mußte die Fliegenstrategie auf Hornis etwas umstellen.
> Die besten Fliegen waren:
> 
> ne kleine (wichtig) Polar Magnus (morgens)
> ...




HI,was für Hakengrößen haste denn gehabt ????

Der  STF   #h


----------



## vaddy (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

@ tisie

war nur ein 4 tagestrip...
ich war den tag über mit dem boot auf dorsch draussen.
morgens und abends ging es mit der fliege an die küste.
wir konnten einige mefos (5) landen.
allerdings waren die meisten, (4) untermaßig.
eine schöne 46er konnte ich landen.
aktivität der trutten war aber da.
wir konnten viele gute fische, unter anderem ein paar richtige eimer, an der oberfläche sehen.
es gab aber wenig kontakte.
sonst ging hauptsächlich dorsch und horni...

@ seeteufelfreund

polar magnus in größe 8 oder 10
wooly bugger in 8, beschwert in 6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

@ vaddy

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !!!!!


Der  STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Juletrae schrieb:
			
		

> Habs am wochende mal probiert. Mit mäßigem erfolg. Ich stand mitten im Fisch, hatte auch einige Bisse aber haken konnte ich nur 2 und die auch noch ziemlich knapp.
> Deshalb meine Frage, wie _lange_ wartet ihr mit dem Anhieb, damit der Fisch sitzt?
> Erfolgreiches Muster war übrigens das hier:




Hi,was sind das für Gummi - Arme ?????

Der STF|wavey:


----------



## Juletrae (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



> Hi,was sind das für Gummi - Arme ?????


 
Na ja Gummi Arme halt... schwarze/braune ,runde Gummibänder,  im Handel heißen die Rubber Legs, gibts in verschiedenen Farben, Stärken etc.

Ist nur n Beispielbild, weil ich kein eigenes von meiner Brown-Fyggi hatte.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Juletrae schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja Gummi Arme halt... schwarze/braune ,runde Gummibänder,  im Handel heißen die Rubber Legs, gibts in verschiedenen Farben, Stärken etc.
> 
> Ist nur n Beispielbild, weil ich kein eigenes von meiner Brown-Fyggi hatte.



Hi,war ja auch nicht böse gemeint,hab halt so eine Fliege noch
nie gesehen,deswegen meine Frage.
Schwimmt Sie nun oben oder wie ????

Der   STF  |wavey:


----------



## Juletrae (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hab ich auch nicht böse aufgefasst, wusste bloß nicht wie ich etwas beschreiben soll was mit dem Eigennamen schon recht gut erklärt ist.

Die Fliege schwimmt nicht an der Oberfläche weil kein Schaumstoff oder ähnliches eingebunden ist. Ich denke die Fliege sinkt bei mir ca. 20-40 cm ab, bedingt durch die relativ großen pausen beim Strippen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Juletrae schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch nicht böse aufgefasst, wusste bloß nicht wie ich etwas beschreiben soll was mit dem Eigennamen schon recht gut erklärt ist.
> 
> Die Fliege schwimmt nicht an der Oberfläche weil kein Schaumstoff oder ähnliches eingebunden ist. Ich denke die Fliege sinkt bei mir ca. 20-40 cm ab, bedingt durch die relativ großen pausen beim Strippen.



Hi,vertüddelt sich da nix beim werfen,wegen der langen Arme,oder wie muß ich mir das vorstellen.
Oder fischt man so etwas nur auf kurze Distanzen ???


Der  STF  |wavey:


----------



## Juletrae (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Stimmt schon, wenn man Probleme hat und es zu Tailing Loops kommt dann vertüdelt sich das ganze schonmal in nem schönem Knoten.:v 

Also ich versuch schon meistens so weit wie möglich rauszukommen mit der Schnur, auch wenn die meisten Bisse auf halbe Wurfweite kommen...#d


----------



## torstenhtr (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hallo Leute,

Ich fahre jedes Jahr mit einem Kumpel auf Hornhecht, dieses Jahr wieder ab Donnerstag. Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es schon Muster die wesentlich besser fangen als Andere - wir haben alle möglichen Fliegen schon ausprobiert. Was mit Garantie *immer* fängt und von der Quantität noch am besten sind orange Fliegen mit Flashmaterial am Anfang der Saison und ohne Flash und klein am Ende der Saison. Dann habe ich festgestellt das Flashabou etc. eher abstossend auf die Hornis wirkt. Den Tangläufer (?) von Tobsn finde ich etwas zu dunkel geraten, sollte aber OK sein.
Immerhin konnte ich letztes Jahr über 50 Stück an einem Tag landen für das Ende der Saison durchaus OK.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Juletrae (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

50 an einem Tag ist ja gar nicht mal sooo schlecht... 

Meine Frage ist wohl n bißchen untergegangen, deswegen hier nochmal.

Wielange wartet ihr mit dem Anhieb, damit das Schnabeltier ordentlich hängt?


----------



## Stingray (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Geht der Hornhecht auch bei so einem Schei...wetter wie jetzt, oder nur bei Sonnenschein ? Ich meine jetzt watend vom Strand aus ! Denn die Wetterausichten für das Wochenende ist ja nicht rosig #q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Geht der Hornhecht auch bei so einem Schei...wetter wie jetzt, oder nur bei Sonnenschein ? Ich meine jetzt watend vom Strand aus ! Denn die Wetterausichten für das Wochenende ist ja nicht rosig #q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi,kann sein das Du den ein oder anderen an den Haken bekommst,aber so richtig gut beissen Sie eben bei Sonnenschein.


Der   STF  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

ich weiss ja nicht wie die Hornis in Berlin gerade drauf sind  :q :m  aber hier ist derzeit echte Tollwut angesagt. Ich brech nach 2h ab weil der Fang sonst nicht mehr vernünftig zu verwerten ist. Dauerregen und harte Südwest hat die Kabelkanäle in den letzten Tagen nischt ausgemacht. Im Gegenteil, im Sonnenschein sind die mehr mit poppen beschäftigt und beissen sehr spitz an der Fliege.


----------



## Stingray (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Danke Tim #6 . Dann werde ich wohl Samstag oder Sonntag ( wenn nicht zu viel Wind ist ) mal angreifen :z .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss ja nicht wie die Hornis in Berlin gerade drauf sind  :q :m  aber hier ist derzeit echte Tollwut angesagt. Ich brech nach 2h ab weil der Fang sonst nicht mehr vernünftig zu verwerten ist. Dauerregen und harte Südwest hat die Kabelkanäle in den letzten Tagen nischt ausgemacht. Im Gegenteil, im Sonnenschein sind die mehr mit poppen beschäftigt und beissen sehr spitz an der Fliege.




Hi,da ich nicht so oft an die See komme,kann ich nur das äußern,was ich 
bislang an Erfahrungen selbst gemacht habe,leider !
Aber mal so nebenbei,was für´n Gerät nimmste denn ???
Will es diesjahr zum erstenmal mit der Fliege probieren.
Ich meine so Thema Schnur,Vorfach,Fliege ???
Wäre nett mal etwas zu erfahren !!!!

Der  STF   |wavey:


----------



## kasimir (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Moin war letztes wochenende mal wieder auf fehmarn unterwegs bei so richtigem SAU Wetter regen wind ca 3-4 und kann nicht behaupten das die hornis schlecht gebissen haben habe ne fliegenrute und ne blechpeitsche mit gehabt und vom boot in ca 2-2,5 m tiefe geangelt dazu muss ich sagen das ich gerudert bin (motor hinüber Grrr) also nicht weit draussen.
War ca 2,5 std draussen und hab um die 20 stck gehabt davon 7 auf fliege habe eine relativ grosse in vorm eines fisches mit blauen reflectoren  benutzt  sind  aber nicht so drauf  abgefahren  also krabben  format hiter und siehe da einer nach dem anderen  den rest auf nen hansen flash geht immer  
greeez der kasimir


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

ich hab das nicht abfällig oder so gemeint Martin#h Nur zur Sicherheit #h

Ich fische gleiches Gerät wie auf Mefo. 8er Rute, 9er Basstaper, Intermediate Polyleader in 10", 26er Fluocarbon. 
Als Fliege geht bei mir meist eine unscheinbare 12er Schwebegarnele oder ein dunkelbraune 10er Gammarusmuster am besten.
Fast immer biete ich die Fliege in der Deaddrift an und warte bis der Horni deutlich abzieht. Dann ein Stripstrike und die Kameraden sitzen oftmals in der Maulspalte.


----------



## Stingray (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Als Fliege geht bei mir meist eine unscheinbare 12er Schwebegarnele oder ein dunkelbraune 10er Gammarusmuster am besten.


 
Moin Tim #h 

Hast Du die Muster hier irgentwo mal reingestellt ? Wenn ja zeige mir bitte mal den Link . Oder schieß mal eben schnell ein Foto  . Bin gerade am Hornhechtfliegen tüddeln.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das nicht abfällig oder so gemeint Martin#h Nur zur Sicherheit #h
> 
> Ich fische gleiches Gerät wie auf Mefo. 8er Rute, 9er Basstaper, Intermediate Polyleader in 10", 26er Fluocarbon.
> Als Fliege geht bei mir meist eine unscheinbare 12er Schwebegarnele oder ein dunkelbraune 10er Gammarusmuster am besten.
> Fast immer biete ich die Fliege in der Deaddrift an und warte bis der Horni deutlich abzieht. Dann ein Stripstrike und die Kameraden sitzen oftmals in der Maulspalte.



|krach: Nee im Ernst.....Ich weiß wie es gemeint war :q:q:q.
Polyleader in 10",26 Fluocarbon ????
Da ich noch nicht so  bewandert bin,heißt das Du hast eine 9er Basstaper,was ist das WF/DT/??????
Dann schätze ich du hast danach Polyleader Länge 3m,welche Stärke ???
Dann kommt 26er Fluocarbon,reichen dort 2m ????
Sorry,ich will Dich nicht immitieren,aber ich will mal endlich was richtiges
für Hornhechte anlegen,auch wenn man es für Mefo nehmen kann.
Eine 7/8er oder 8/9er Rute habe ich.
So,dann berichte mal !!!!!!!

Gruß Martin

Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Moinsen Martin #h
Die Basstaper ist eine WF-Schnur mit sehr kurzer Keule.
Der Polyleader ist auf einer 40er aufgebaut und trägt 11Kg. 
Zwischen Polyleader (Salmon&Seatrout von Vision) und Tippet (Vorfach) ist ein Pinzbauerring. 
Ein 2m Tippet passt nicht zu meiner Kombo und ich könnte es auch nicht in enger Schlaufe werfen. Mein Tippet ist meist 60-100cm lang.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Moin!

Jetzt werde ich aber auch langsam "fischig". Am Wochenende besuchen wir Schwiegereltern in der Ferienwohnung in "Großenbrode".

Was meint Ihr? Macht es Sinn, eine Fliegenrute einzupacken und direkt vor Großenbrode das Glück auf Hornhecht zu versuchen?

Habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit der Fliegenrute. (Kurs vor 3 Wochen gemacht). Habe eine Sage Fly der Klasse 6 und WF 6 Leine.

Bei Wind kann es sein, dass ich nur 15 m werfen kann. Reicht das - oder muss ich wieder auf die "alte" Spinnrute zurückgreifen?

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Martin #h
> Die Basstaper ist eine WF-Schnur mit sehr kurzer Keule.
> Der Polyleader ist auf einer 40er aufgebaut und trägt 11Kg.
> Zwischen Polyleader (Salmon&Seatrout von Vision) und Tippet (Vorfach) ist ein Pinzbauerring.
> Ein 2m Tippet passt nicht zu meiner Kombo und ich könnte es auch nicht in enger Schlaufe werfen. Mein Tippet ist meist 60-100cm lang.



Jo,Danke Dir für die Info´s

Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Jetzt werde ich aber auch langsam "fischig". Am Wochenende besuchen wir Schwiegereltern in der Ferienwohnung in "Großenbrode".
> 
> ...


 
Dann treffen wir uns evtl. !
Ich werde mich am "Reedwisch" rumtreiben.
Das ist ganz hinten am Südstrand, da wo die Bungalows stehen (Richtung Sundbrücke).
Ich werde wohl auch nur die Fligenrute mit ans Wasser nehmen. Deine Klasse 6 reicht auf alle Fälle !
Ich werde die 5er nehmen.

Wenn du das noch rechtzeitig liest, dann melde dich mal !
Ich bin da ja immer vor Ort  !


----------



## Bootsmann HH (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hallo Mario!

Leider wahrscheinliche Planänderung. Die Kinder kotz.. was das Zeug hält - hier ist "Land unter". Ich denke, dass die beiden Mäuse morgen noch nicht transportfähig sind.

However - die Zeit wird kommen! Bin ja auch öfters dort. Wir haben eine Wohnung im "Sanddorn" direkt am Wasser - echt schön, wenn man morgens mit einem Pott Kaffee auf'm Balkon auf die Ostsee schaut...

Wenn Du Lust hast, kann ich Dir ja mal meine Handy-Nummer per PN senden.

Grüße

Peer


----------



## Stingray (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Also ich werde am Sonntag in Sierksdorf angreifen. Mal sehen ob da noch Hornies rumschwimmen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Hat sich erledigt mit Morgen Windstärke 6-7 #q . Heute kann ich nicht und da sind 2-3 Windstärken #q :c . Adios Hornies :c .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schleuse (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,Danke Dir für die Info´s
> 
> Der   STF   |wavey:


Moin Martin,

ich hatte das von Truttafriend beschriebene Getüdel bei unserer Rapfenpirsch dabei!!! #h
dachte deine Schnur wäre auch ne Basstaper...? |kopfkrat
kannste ja beim nächsten Mal begutachten bzw. mal probewerfen. 

Gruß Ralf.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Mist !
Zwei Hornis erwischt, eine Stealhead direkt unter der Rutenspitze ausgesteigen !


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Mist !
> Zwei Hornis erwischt, eine Stealhead direkt unter der Rutenspitze ausgesteigen !




Wat heißt hier " Mist " ,so nah wie Du am Meer wohnst,kannste
ja morgen nochmal gehen........|rolleyes


Der   STF   #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Martin,
> 
> ich hatte das von Truttafriend beschriebene Getüdel bei unserer Rapfenpirsch dabei!!! #h
> dachte deine Schnur wäre auch ne Basstaper...? |kopfkrat
> ...




Det sachste jetzt,hattest wohl Angst um deine Rute |supergri|supergri ????
Nee,geht klar,beim nächsten Mal wird se versenkt !!!!

Gruß Martin


Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## Juletrae (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Ich frag jetzt zum 3. und letzten mal, dann geb ich auf!:c 

Wie lange wartet ihr bei Anhieb?


----------



## Schleuse (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Juletrae schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag jetzt zum 3. und letzten mal, dann geb ich auf!:c
> 
> Wie lange wartet ihr bei Anhieb?


nicht doch, wer wird denn gleich aufgeben...

also ich warte nur bis zu einem kräftigen Zug an der Schnur,
den beantworte ich dann mit nem kurzen Gegenzug der Schnurhand...|bla:
allerdings habe ich auch noch kein vorsichtiges Beissen erlebt, 
dazu bin ich einfach zu selten an der Küste.


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Juletrae schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag jetzt zum 3. und letzten mal, dann geb ich auf!:c
> 
> Wie lange wartet ihr bei Anhieb?




Hey#h Locker bleiben#h

Deine Frage hab ich für meinen Teil weiter oben auch beantwortet  



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Fast immer biete ich die Fliege in der Deaddrift an und warte bis der Horni deutlich abzieht. Dann ein Stripstrike und die Kameraden sitzen oftmals in der Maulspalte.


----------



## Juletrae (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Locker bleib ich schon, bloß langsam kam der Gedanke auf, das die Frage einfach ignoriert wird...|wavey: 

Da ich nun eher selten in Deaddrift fische und meine Fliege eher aktiv führe, hab ich auch sehr viele kurze anfasser oder der Fisch nimmt nur kurz Schnur,lässt dann wieder ab. Wenn dann der Anhieb kommt, saust mir meistens die Schnur entgegen.


----------



## sundfisher (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Juletrae schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Küstenfliegenfischer,
> 
> wollte mal fragen was für ein Setup (Vorfach/Vorfachlänge/Fliege) ihr auf Hornhecht fischt.
> Stellt auch ein paar Bilder von euren fängigen Hornfisch-Fliegen rein, wenn ihr Lust habt.
> ...



Die gleiche Montage die normalerweise MeFo fängt geht hier auch, am besten ist ein Tandem, binde an die eingeschlaufte Fliege ein kurzes Vorfach, max, 10 cm mit einer grösseren Fliege an. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind etwas verringert d.h. Präzisionswürfe kannst du vergessen, sind aber bei Hornhechten eher unnötig. Am besten fängt die Kombination Red Tag gefolgt auf Glimmerreje oder Juletræ. Den Red Tag eine Nummer grösser binden im Vergleich zur Süsswasservariante. Das Vorfach darf gerne aus einem Guss und ca. 0.21 oder stärker sein da sich die Hornis gerene ins Vorfach drehen und so dünne Monofile Sehnen bereits nach dem ersten Fischkontakt unbrauchbar machen. Hornhecht auf Fiege sollte lieber etwas gröber als zu fein ausfallen.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Die gleiche Montage die normalerweise MeFo fängt geht hier auch,...............ca. 0.21 oder stärker sein da sich die Hornis gerene ins Vorfach drehen und so dünne Monofile Sehnen bereits nach dem ersten Fischkontakt unbrauchbar machen. Hornhecht auf Fiege sollte lieber etwas gröber als zu fein ausfallen.


 
Montage wie auf Mefo ist O.K., aber die Rute kann gerne leichter ausfallen!
Wenn die Hornis da sind, dann wird die #5 entstaubt ! #6


----------



## Bondex (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Sind überhaupt noch Hornis an der Küste?


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Sind überhaupt noch Hornis an der Küste?



Ja! |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Sind überhaupt noch Hornis an der Küste?



|kopfkrat 

dat gibt mir jetzt doch zu denken Björn.

Wahrscheinlich sind die "Beschnabelten" noch bis Mitte Juli in Fliegenreichweite


----------



## Stingray (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*

Ich werde morgen Nachmittag mal in Dahme angreifen. Vieleicht bekomme ich ja meinen ersten Fisch mit der Fliege an der Ostsee #v .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht.*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht bekomme ich ja meinen ersten Fisch mit der Fliege an der Ostsee #v .
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 

Das kann wohl noch dauern #d  :c . Da war nicht eine Flosse mehr #d  #q :c . 

Gruß Thomas


----------

